# Jol No written warning or ticket.



## technatis (Apr 7, 2014)

I was caught speeding a little of the speed limit between a zone where it was transitioning from 30 to 40 mph. The cop pulled me over and I did the usual and handed over my information. He comes back and does not give me anything other than my documents. He then goes on to tell me to watch my speed. I have had my JOL for just over 6 months and it was my first time getting pulled over. Did he let me off with a warning and will my license not get suspended?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

technatis said:


> I was caught speeding a little of the speed limit between a zone where it was transitioning from 30 to 40 mph. The cop pulled me over and I did the usual and handed over my information. He comes back and does not give me anything other than my documents. He then goes on to tell me to watch my speed. I have had my JOL for just over 6 months and it was my first time getting pulled over. Did he let me off with a warning and will my license not get suspended?


What the Hell is "a little of the speed limit"?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

What the Hell is "a little of the speed limit"?
You know, Just a smidgen more than the sign says.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

FWIW, the OP has already asked to have his account deleted...and that was even before anyone started kicking his bag in. From his IP, he looks to be posting from California, so I'm at a loss as to why he is even posting here.

Must be some kind of new record or something.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well we do have LA Copper to field all west coast questions.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

*sadnofunface*


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

frank said:


> FWIW, the OP has already asked to have his account deleted...and that was even before anyone started kicking his bag in. From his IP, he looks to be posting from California, so I'm at a loss as to why he is even posting here.
> 
> Must be some kind of new record or something.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


Wow... The Sunshine State huh..

I am just glad that this affirms the West Coast teenagers can't spell worth a damn.. Just like their East Coast brethren.


----------



## Murph5-0 (Apr 19, 2014)

I believe that the sunshine state is Florida. California is the golden state.


Duff112 said:


> Wow... The Sunshine State huh..
> 
> I am just glad that this affirms the West Coast teenagers can't spell worth a damn.. Just like their East Coast brethren.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Murph5-0 said:


> I believe that the sunshine state is Florida. California is the golden state.


 You are correct, sir... My bad


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Duff112 said:


> I am just glad that this affirms the West Coast teenagers can't spell worth a damn.. Just like their East Coast brethren.


This would be correct. I believe too many of our youngsters are spending way too much time playing video games on either their TVs or computers. It shows in their schooling and their lack of social skills.


----------



## CrazyTexan (Oct 19, 2007)

And one time at band camp.....


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

CrazyTexan said:


> And one time at band camp.....


At least at band camp they're interacting with other live human beings. Not so much when they sit behind a computer screen playing fantasy games or a cellphone texting all day.


----------

